# Soundkarte lässt sich nicht Instalieren



## Zoppel33 (7. Februar 2007)

Meine Soundkarte kann ich nicht Instalieren da er den Treiber nicht Möchte


----------



## Sinac (7. Februar 2007)

Wenn du weiter so herb gegen die Netiquette verstößt wird das wohl dein Problem bleiben!
Erstens sind hier kein Einzeiler erwünscht, schon garnicht im ersten Beitrag. Zweitens legen wir hier Wert auf korrekte Schreibweise, ins besondere Groß- und Kleinschreibung.
Drittens wird dir mit diesen (nicht vorhandenen) Informationen keiner helfen können und auch nicht wollen.

Wilkommen im Forum
Sinac


----------



## chmee (7. Februar 2007)

Um Sinac zu erweitern :

Bitte nenn die Soundkarte, den benutzten Treiber, das Betriebssystem und 
möglichst auch das Mainboard.

mfg chmee


----------



## Chronix (9. Februar 2007)

kurze ergänzung, da ich den PC / das Problem kenne (kenne Zoppel privat):

OS ist Win XP Professional. Die Soundkarte ist nen ziemlicher Wald und Wiesen hersteller, weiß ihn nichtmehr genau aber kein bekannter. Mainboard ebenso. Das Problem ist, dass Die Karte auf PC1 problemlos klappt, aber PC1 bei der Insdtallationd er Treiber per Windowsassistent abbricht ohne einen Fehler zu zeigen. Wenn ich nun auf die Treiber-CD gehe und die Treiber über die beigelegte Setup.exe installiere gehen sie Problemlos drauf und er erkennt die Karte beim nächsten booten. allerdings zeigt Windows dan rechts unten die Meldung "Neue Hartware gefunden: <Kartenname>" und installiert sie.. allerdings kann man jetzt die Maus nichtmehr bewegen und nach ca. 2min fährt der PC herunter und ist nichtmehr zum booten zu bekommen, es seidenn man entfernt die Karte und löscht die Treiber im abgesicherten Modus aus dem Gerätemanager.

sry nochmal für den Beitrag von Zoppel. Hatte ihm gesagt er solls "mal schnellposten"^^


----------



## octo124 (9. Februar 2007)

Seh im Mom noch keinen Ansatz. Lass mal Everest die Trial 3.5 drüberlaufen in dem PC, wo es klappt, um erstmal der Karte einen Modellnamen + Hersteller + Treiberversion zuzuordnen. 
Dasselbe von dem Problem-PC ohne die Karte inkl. der Meldungen der Ereignisanzeige System, was dort konkret an Meldungen aufläuft, nachdem die Karte eingebaut wurde inkl. die Treiber wie erwähnt installiert werden. Sollte dabei ein Log vom Everest möglich sein, wärs perfekt.

Vorher mal den autom. Neustart deaktivieren - die Meldung des Bluescreens dann mal komplett auch posten.
Weiterhin sind auf beiden PC dieselben XP-Versionen drauf inkl. Updates bzw. welche Software ist wo drauf.


----------

